# Give your predictions on outcome of lottery??



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

WHo is going to get #1 pick and what order will it be?

Any predictions?!

This will help prove any conspiracy theories that you may have and by posting early you can prove that you knew all along.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> WHo is going to get #1 pick and what order will it be?
> 
> Any predictions?!
> ...


1. Memphis Grizzlies
2. Memphis Grizzlies
3. Denver Nuggets
4. Cleveland
5. Toronto
6. Miami
7. Clippers
8. Da Bulls
9. Milwaukee
10. New York
11. Washington
12. Golden St.
13. Seattle


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I didn't think the Bulls could be lower then 7th? Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I didn't think the Bulls could be lower then 7th? Maybe I'm wrong.


Grizzlies moved past em twice.

I'm feeling te 3rd pick for my Knicks, no conspiracies, just a strange gypsy hex I've put on the lottery. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

1. LA Clippers- Lebron James
2. Detroit (via Memphis)- Carmello Anthony
3. Denver- Darko Milicic
4. Cleveland- Chris Bosh
5. Toronto- TJ Ford
6. Miami- Jarvis Hayes
7. Minnesota (via Chicago)- Chris Kaman
8. Milwaulkee (via Atlanta)- Maciej Lampe
9. New York- Sofoklis Schortsanitis
10. Washington- Michael Pietrus
11. Golden State- Luke Ridnour
12. Seattle- Leandrinho Barbosa
13. Memphis- Dwayne Wayde


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

1) Miami- L. James

2) Cleveland- D. Milicic

3) New York- C. Anthony

4) Denver- T. Ford

5) Toronto- C. Bosh

6) Chicago- C. Kaman

7) Detroit- M. Lampe

8) LA Clippers- M. Pietrus

9) Milwaukee- M. Sweetney

10) Washington- J. Hayes

11) Golden State- L. Barbosa

12) Seattle- L. Ridnour

13) Memphis- D. Wayde


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I have no idea who will win but I hope it will be the Clippers or Atlanta. My prayer goes with Atlanta!


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Hopefully, Lebron goes on a team without a franchise player or a scorer so he could get the ball a lot.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

guys, come on. predictions for the outcome of tomorrow's lottery? what's the point?

entirely based on luck. nothing more. no predictions would mean anything- even if you're bang on. what, are people gonna call you next year to predict the results because they see you have a "knack" for it?

come on, we're almost there. i know it's hard but it's only 30-some hours away. we can wait... we can wait...

peace


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

1.Toronto- Lebron James
2.Washington- Carmelo Anthony
3.Denver- Darko Milicic
4.Miami- T.J. Ford
5.Cleveland-Chris Bosh
6.Detroit-Maciej Lampe
7.Chicago-Dwayne Wade
8.Milwaukee-Chris Kaman
9.New York- Leandro Barbosa
10.Washington-Mickael Pietrus
11.GoldenState-"Baby Diesel"
12.Seattle-Mike Sweetney
13.Memphis-Boris Diaw


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

1. miami - james
2. toronto - darko
3. cleveland - melo


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Is the lottery itself live? Is the actual ping pongs shown on tv?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

no


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*..*

The Hawks will win, mark my words. :rotf:


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

28 hours......


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> guys, come on. predictions for the outcome of tomorrow's lottery? what's the point?
> 
> entirely based on luck. nothing more. no predictions would mean anything- even if you're bang on. what, are people gonna call you next year to predict the results because they see you have a "knack" for it?
> ...


Alot of people believe it to be fixed...


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

It is one thing to think the lottery is fixed, but to try and guess the outcome is pointless. I have already spouted off about this in another thread, so I will not get into it again. If you are a believer in conspiracies, then to say who you think will win and why is fine. On the other hand, to just say that some team will win for some random reason is not credible. The odds are the odds, plain and simple.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> guys, come on. predictions for the outcome of tomorrow's lottery? what's the point?
> 
> entirely based on luck. nothing more. no predictions would mean anything- even if you're bang on. what, are people gonna call you next year to predict the results because they see you have a "knack" for it?


The sad thing is if someone gets it right they will come here and brag as if they are some sort of guru. 
:laugh:


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

Miami Or Toronto Will GEt The Top Pick.....It Is all Luck though & I Don't Understand WHy people say the '85 draft was fixed.

The Chances Of The Knicks Getting a top 3 pick are the same as me spending 7 dollars on Pick 3 Exact LOTTO & Winning.

So Its All ABout The How The Balls Bounce!


All Knick Fans Pray With Yor Fingers Crossed At 8 o clock Tonight



#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick
#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick
#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick,#2 Pick


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

New York, Chicago, La CLips

and Stern will look surprised...:angel: 








I'm rooting for Atlanta actually, it's unofficial but Atlanta plays the 'Wolves in my city, Asheville NC this fall in preseason...KG? against King James? That would rock.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Here are the odds:


Denver 22.5%
Cleveland 22.5%
Toronto 15.7%
Miami 12.0%
LA Clippers 8.9%
Memphis 6.4% (Detroit gets their first rounder unless Memphis wins the lottery)
Chicago 4.4%
Atlanta 2.9%
New York 1.5%
Washington 1.4%
Golden State 0.7%
Seattle 0.6%
Houston 0.5%


Sidenote: There is a 27.3% chance that a team with less than 10% chance of winning will actually win.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i'm betting on cleveland...will you give me 5-1 odds?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

"Lottery Conspiracy Theory – A History"


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BagFullOTreez</b>!
> 1.Toronto- Lebron James
> 2.Washington- Carmelo Anthony
> 3.Denver- Darko Milicic
> ...


This is impossible, the only way that Cleveland ends up with pick number 5 is if Denver has pick number 4 unless you are predicting a trade between the Cavs and Miami.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I can almost guarantee that New York will get a top 3 pick. I dont think their odds are good enough to get the top pick, but 2nd or 3rd could get them Melo or Darko. I hate the Knicks but for some reason I want them to get a good pick.


----------



## MilnTor (May 22, 2003)

*.*

1. Cleveland - Lebron James
2. Toronto - Darko Milicic
3. Miami - Carmelo Anthony
4. Denver - Tj Ford
5. Detriot - Chris Bosh
6. La Clips - Jarvis Hayes
7. Chicago - Mickael Pietrus
8. Milwaukee- Maciej Lampe
9. New York - Chris Kaman
10. Washington - Dwayne Wade
11. Golden State - Luke Ridnour
12. Seatle - Leandiro Barbosa
13. Memphis - "Baby Shaq"
14. Seatle - Mike Sweetney
15. Orlando - Nick Collison
16. Boston - Kirk Hinrich
17. Phoenix - Reece Gaines

to lazy to do the rest


----------



## Traneo03 (May 22, 2003)

Watch for the possiblity for the bulls to rocket to the #1 spot if the lotto true is fixed by stern he may just be planing a baby mike back to chi town and begin another dynasty. but if this doesnt happen i look for clevland to land #!


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Can you imagine what would happen if Detroit got #2...right before they play the Nets? What a helluva boost that would be?

CARMELO! CARMELO! CARMELO!!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SignGuyDino</b>!
> New York, Chicago, La CLips
> 
> and Stern will look surprised


Exactly right. And Enron's accountants will certify that there has been no tampering whatsoever. After all, the Knicks have a whopping 1.5% chance.

And even if the Knicks don't get James or Anthony, no one in the Eastern conference will get one of those players either.

I'm one of those who believes that the Ewing and Duncan drafts were fixed.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Hopefully, Lebron goes on a team without a franchise player or a scorer so he could get the ball a lot.


Basically about every lottery team has a 'franchise' player
This is not an order for draft
Denver-camby
cleveland-ilguaulskus
miami-e.jones
clips-miller ( if he stays )
wizards-stackhouse ^
memphis-williams
houston-francis/yao
warriors-j rich
chicago-j rose
knicks-sprewell
seattle-r.lewis
bucks-casell
toronto-VC


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

1.Toronto
2.Chicago
3.Cleveland
4.Denver
5.New York


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Popeye...can I ask for clarification? You are listing the "franchise player" for all lottery teams, but I find a few problems with your list.

Denver - Camby is not the future of the franchise and he is too much of an injury risk. Nene is the cornerstone and "franchise player".

Cleveland - Ilgauskas is not "franchise player" either. Miles was thought to be the guy, but not anymore. There is a lot of talent on that team, but no one player is untouchable.

Miami - If Eddie Jones were the "franchise player", there would not have been so many trade rumors about him. The closest thing to they have to a "franchise player" is Caron Butler, but he is not at that level yet.

L.A. Clippers - Miller is questionable, but close enough.

Washington - If his option next year were a team option, he might not even be back. Hard to call him the guy. Even though he has yet to be consistent, Kwame is the future, and they should not try to trade him.

Memphis - Jason Williams never has and never will be the "franchise player" on any team. Gasol is the guy.

Houston - You are right there.

Warriors - Same situation as Cleveland, but I do know Richardson is not the guy. There are too many similar guys in the league, and he was arguably the fourth best and maybe the least consistent player on the team.

Chicago - With all do respect to Rose, the Bulls franchise goes as far as Tyson Chandler (with Curry's help) takes them.

New York - No "franchise player". Sprewell is the best of a mediocre lot.

Seattle - Ray Allen may be the cornerstone going forward, but Lewis is the guy they need to break out, so I agree.

Milwaukee - Again, no real "franchise player". Cassell is good, but not at that level.

Toronto - It is Vince until they get another star or he does not play at all.

A "franchise player" is the guy who the team will ride going forward. You may have a reason for listing the guys you mentioned, but I just happen to disagree on most.

Anyone else care to weigh in?


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SignGuyDino</b>!
> Here are the odds:
> 
> Denver 22.5%
> ...


Yep, those are the odds. Just for the record, if either Denver, Cleveland, or the Clips get Lebron, I am officially jumping off of the lottery conspiracy bandwagon. If either Toronto or Miami get Lebron, their "odds" are good enough to back up an anti-conspiracy argument, but I'll still be a believer in a conspiracy. If anybody from Memphis on down "wins" the lottery, total garbage.

Most conspiracists are looking for either Memphis, Chicago, or New York to "win" the lottery, but I believe that David Stern is too aware of these conspiracy theories to let that happen. I think we'll see Lebron end up in either Miami or Toronto. Miami is a trusted organization, trusted owner, trusted GM/head coach. Toronto is the last remaining franchise in Canada, trusted organization, trusted owner, an owner willing to spend money. More importantly, there will not be any public outrage if one of these two teams "wins" the lottery (just as there was no outrage when Houston "won" the lottery last year) because they have respectable odds.

So I'm still expecting either Toronto or Miami to get Lebron, fellas. We'll find out in about seven hours.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Robyg, why will you automatically believe the lottery is "garbage" if anyone Memphis on down wins the lottery? The lottery is designed so all non-playoff teams have a shot at the top selection. If one of the teams from Memphis on down wins, it shows the lottery is doing what it is supposed to, not that it is a sham.

Besides, there is an 18.4% chance of Memphis or a better team getting the number one pick, so roughly once out of five drawings one of those teams will win. That's the essence of the lottery.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jsm27</b>!
> Robyg, why will you automatically believe the lottery is "garbage" if anyone Memphis on down wins the lottery? The lottery is designed so all non-playoff teams have a shot at the top selection. If one of the teams from Memphis on down wins, it shows the lottery is doing what it is supposed to, not that it is a sham.
> 
> Besides, there is an 18.4% chance of Memphis or a better team getting the number one pick, so roughly once out of five drawings one of those teams will win. That's the essence of the lottery.


The draft lottery conspiracy theory was a very hot topic on basketballboards.net a while back, but we beat that topic into the ground. There is a pretty decent article on RealGM.com that outlines the basics of the theory if you're interested.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

I understand the conspiracy theories. That's not my point. I just think that unless it an extreme case where a major metropolitan area with a lousy team wins (Ewing in 1985), it is hard to automatically assume a conspiracy. Take 1997 for example. The Celtics had two lottery picks, which combined gave them the best odds for the number one pick. As we all know, San Antonio won and got Duncan. There was a slew of conspiracy talk since the only reason the Spurs were a lottery team was because Robinson missed nearly the whole season. My feeling was that this proved there was no conspiracy. In my opinion, if the lottery were fixed, then Boston would have won. Wouldn't the NBA have loved for one of its storied franchises to return to glory by getting the best franchise player in recent drafts? It would have even been hard to argue conspiracy since the odds were in favor of the Celtics.

To me, that is a glaring example of taking the conspiracy talk too far. Being a Celtics fan, I was really hoping for Duncan and figured that I could only benefit from conspiracy talk. In the end, I settled for Chauncey Billups and Ron Mercer.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jsm27</b>!
> I understand the conspiracy theories. That's not my point. I just think that unless it an extreme case where a major metropolitan area with a lousy team wins (Ewing in 1985), it is hard to automatically assume a conspiracy. Take 1997 for example. The Celtics had two lottery picks, which combined gave them the best odds for the number one pick. As we all know, San Antonio won and got Duncan. There was a slew of conspiracy talk since the only reason the Spurs were a lottery team was because Robinson missed nearly the whole season. My feeling was that this proved there was no conspiracy. In my opinion, if the lottery were fixed, then Boston would have won. Wouldn't the NBA have loved for one of its storied franchises to return to glory by getting the best franchise player in recent drafts? It would have even been hard to argue conspiracy since the odds were in favor of the Celtics.
> 
> To me, that is a glaring example of taking the conspiracy talk too far. Being a Celtics fan, I was really hoping for Duncan and figured that I could only benefit from conspiracy talk. In the end, I settled for Chauncey Billups and Ron Mercer.


I'm not trying to be rude here, but all of this was discussed AD NAUSEUM earlier this year on basketballboards.net, like I said, if you want to look around for the discussion, you can, it was actually a lot of fun.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

I dont Care WHat Anyone Says, As Long as You Have a ball in the Lotto You Can Win, Its Just about how the Balls Bounce, I heard a stat that said the team that has had the best chance of winning hasn't done so in 10 years.

I think New Jersey Was Slated at 7 when they won Kenyon Martin


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

#1 - Memphis
#2 - Memphis (from Houston)
#3 - Miami

I think it would be hilarious if Memphis ended up with the top 2 picks. Especially because the reason they have Houston's pick was because they got screwed by Francis.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

1.Cavs
2.Bulls
3.Det
4.Memphis
5.Denver


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Four Season Hustler*

I don't think Denver can get lower than #4 pick

I'll say......

#1- Denver
#2- Clev
#3- Atl
#4- Tor
#5- Mia


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Miami is sending Caron Butler (our MVP) to represent the Heat at tonight's lottery drawing just like the Rockets did last year with Stevie Francis. And because of that, Miami will beat the odds and get the top pick.

1.Miami
2.Cleveland
3.NY
4.Toronto
5.Denver

OR

1.Cleveland
2.Toronto
3.Miami
4.Denver
5.NY


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

i bet its Denver, Cavs, and Memphis top 3


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Robyg, I am not trying to be rude either. I have no problem with conspiracy theories, though I do not believe in them for the most part. My bigger problem was people trying to predict the outcome of the lottery, saying "This team will win because..." and give some reason that is totally baseless, not even a conspiracy theory. It seems people do not understand that what happens in this lottery is independent of prior lottery drawings. I felt it was time someone pointed that out.


----------

